# HTML5 basierter Client für Webkartendienste auf Smartphones



## HimBromBeere (20. Mrz 2012)

Malzzeit,

vor kurzem habe ich ein neues Projekt bekommen, bei dem es um die Konzeption und prototypische Umsetzung einer webbasierten Kartenanwendung für mobile Endgeräte geht. Genutzt werden soll hierfür der neue HTML5-Standard mit dem Hintergrund des Testens, inwiefern dieser hierfür neue Methoden bereitstellt bzw. geeignet ist. Da ich selbst weder ein Smartphone besitze noch irgendwelche Ambitionen bisher in dieser Richtung unternommen habe, ich jedoch durchaus um einige Besonderheiten bzgl. der Darstellungsmöglichkeiten gegenüber dem normalen Monitor bzw. der Papierkarte weis, suche ich nach geeigneten Anhaltspunkten. 
Etwas konkreter das Ganze: in der Vergangenheit habe ich einige Webanwendungen erstellt, welche Geodaten im Browser darstellen. Dank OpenLayers alles kein Problem. Nur weiß ich nicht, inwiefern dieses Herangehen für kleinere Geräte anwendbar ist, ob es andere Bibliotheken hierfür gibt. Welche Besonderheiten muss ich bei der Kartendarstellung auf einem Smartmpone beachten? Ich denke da an sowas wie Mindestdarstellungsgrößen, Bildschirmauflösung...


Bisher ist das alles nichts konkretes, sondern vielmehr eine konzeptionelle Frage, wie man sich der Sache überhauot habhaft wird. Über ein Tutorial zum Thema wäre ich auch dankbar...


----------



## Sonecc (28. Mrz 2012)

Habs mir noch nicht durchgelesen, es aber von einem Kollegen empfohlen bekommen.

Creating mobile Web applications with HTML 5, Part 1: Combine HTML 5, geolocation APIs, and Web services to create mobile mashups


----------



## HimBromBeere (28. Mrz 2012)

Auch wenn GeoLocation paradoxerweise nicht das ist, was ich suche, werd ich´s mir mal durchlesen, da scheinbar auch Grundwissen in sachen mobile Entwicklungen erklärt werden. Mir geht´s hauptsächlich um die Darstellung von Geodaten (also eine Karte auf´m Handy wenn man so will) mit zusätzlichen Funktionen (Veränderung des Koordinatensystems, Pan/Zoom, Ebenen hinzufügen/entfernen/...), weniger um deren Gewinnung. Es soll halt herausgefunden werden, was davon mit HTML 5 umsetzbar ist (auch wenn der Großteil davon mit HTML 4.01 bereits machbar ist). 

More of this kind appreciated


----------

